# Hot plate in charcoal smoker



## hillbilly jim (May 17, 2015)

I did a little experimenting today. I put a 1100 watt electric hot plate in my Char-Broil box smoker, set a smoke box on it, fired it up and shut all the vents. After 30 minutes, the temp stabilized at 203* and the box was full of smoke.













img_0507-e1431883195224.jpg



__ hillbilly jim
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

But why trap all the smoke in?


----------

